# Home Depot



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Went to HD today to get a holding screw driver, HD Tool Specialist (been in tool sales 8 years), says he has never heard of a holding screw driver. I explain a 3-piece split shaft screw driver that wedges the straight slot screw. NOPE not made he tells me. I said 41 years in the trade and I have owned one for all those years, they had to have one or at least as a “TOOL SPECIALIST” He should know what one is. Nope, but look at this he takes me to a screw gun tip selection and explains that holding screw drivers must no longer be needed with the advent of modern power tools. He started to talk to me like Harry Home Owner. I left, ordered one on line. Tool Specialist my butt.

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-SK234-3-Piece-Screw-Holding-Screwdriver/dp/B0002RIA3K


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Please be kind. They may have been a Ford buy-out person who thought they could make it on their own.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Once you get it, make sure you take it into the store to show him.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Went to HD today to get a holding screw driver, HD Tool Specialist (been in tool sales 8 years), says he has never heard of a holding screw driver. I explain a 3-piece split shaft screw driver that wedges the straight slot screw. NOPE not made he tells me. I said 41 years in the trade and I have owned one for all those years, they had to have one or at least as a “TOOL SPECIALIST” He should know what one is. Nope, but look at this he takes me to a screw gun tip selection and explains that holding screw drivers must no longer be needed with the advent of modern power tools. He started to talk to me like Harry Home Owner. I left, ordered one on line. Tool Specialist my butt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-SK234-3-Piece-Screw-Holding-Screwdriver/dp/B0002RIA3K


The funny thing about that is they do carry them in the Electrical section at the local one here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> The funny thing about that is they do carry them in the Electrical section at the local one here.


First place I looked, they may have been out of them?


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually couldn't help but intervene about a month ago. Some poor HO was asking for help with remodel cans he was struggling to set at home. The HD guy told him to cut the hole an extra inch bigger and fold the clips straight out. 

I told him this guy has never done this and has no idea what he is talking about. The HD guy actually tried to argue with me. I showed the HO how to set the clips and walked away.

I also like it when the tool guy comes up and starts offering advice on what to get...no, you will not be giving me advice. Please go away.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> First place I looked, they may have been out of them?


In the past I have had some not quite understand what I ment by a "holding" screwdriver. When I said a "self- holding" screw driver, it made sense to them. Go figure.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OaklandElec said:


> I actually couldn't help but intervene about a month ago. Some poor HO was asking for help with remodel cans he was struggling to set at home. The HD guy told him to cut the hole an extra inch bigger and fold the clips straight out.
> 
> I told him this guy has never done this and has no idea what he is talking about. The HD guy actually tried to argue with me...........


At this point, the customer should have been handed one of your cards.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

480sparky said:


> At this point, the customer should have been handed one of your cards.


Nah. 
1. He's already a DIYer
2. I'm already too busy
3. I do commercial/industrial


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this it?

Here is a link if anyone is interested.. http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=115-170


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

OaklandElec said:


> I actually couldn't help but intervene about a month ago. Some poor HO was asking for help with remodel cans he was struggling to set at home. The HD guy told him to cut the hole an extra inch bigger and fold the clips straight out.
> 
> I told him this guy has never done this and has no idea what he is talking about. The HD guy actually tried to argue with me. I showed the HO how to set the clips and walked away.
> 
> I also like it when the tool guy comes up and starts offering advice on what to get...no, you will not be giving me advice. Please go away.


There have been some instances of electricians "stalking" at the HD stores. Don't be caught.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Years ago a electrical sales man at HD was giving a HO incorrect information on installing a dryer circuit. I politely interrupted and explained that the HD expert was wrong and explained the HD guy was wrong. The HD guy tried to argue with me, I would not argue and I would not explain the correct way but told the HO to get a professional.

The HO asked me if I did residential and I said NO!!!!!!, But gave him a friend’s number.

Most of what we do can be done by a intelligent DIY’er with common sense BUY in my opinion if you have to ask the HD guy for advice you should hire a pro or in lieu of a pro an electrical contractor.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> First place I looked, they may have been out of them?


Yup you could ask the guy working that section and you will get the look..


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> There have been some instances of electricians "stalking" at the HD stores. Don't be caught.


Like I said, advice was how to mount, not how to wire, and I didn't solicit work.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

OaklandElec said:


> Like I said, advice was how to mount, not how to wire, and I didn't solicit work.


I hope it was a female.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Please be kind. They may have been a Ford buy-out person who thought they could make it on their own.


I took the buy out from Ford, not an/was a electician there, know what a holding screw driver and have for many years.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those screwdrivers are great if you work with slotted SS screws..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> He started to talk to me like Harry Home Owner.


Harry owns a home? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Harry owns a home? :laughing::laughing:


Maybe Magnettica can crash at Harry's, have you seen his place??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Harry owns a home? :laughing::laughing:


Yes in fact..:thumbup::laughing:

But i don't have a beautiful Pool like Brian john does...:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Those screwdrivers are great if you work with slotted SS screws..


They make them for phillips screws too.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I hope it was a female.


Yup, your wife.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Harry owns a home? :laughing::laughing:



His dog does. Harry is just allowed to stay there.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> His dog does. Harry is just allowed to stay there.


You better believe it he just told me to go sleep in the truck....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

OaklandElec said:


> Nah.
> 1. He's already a DIYer
> 2. I'm already too busy
> 3. I do commercial/industrial


then what were you doing at HD?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

...is the best store ever.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Walking through those "diy" stores and hearing some of the Q and A sessions between a diy er and the stores expert in whatever makes me cringe and I almost think of one of my mentors would sometimes say "those who can't teach" 
Does not always apply but with those guys it usually does.
Especially with plumbing and electrical there.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> They make them for phillips screws too.


I never had any luck with the phillips holding screwdriver. I have the larger, blue handled straight blade job that I had since the mid-sixtys. That was one of the tools that Sears sold that wasn't a Craftsman. It's a Kedmen brand.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> First place I looked, they may have been out of them?


Nothing new, I hate when they ask if you want them to check another store for you.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Walking through those "diy" stores and hearing some of the Q and A sessions between a diy er and the stores expert in whatever makes me cringe and I almost think of one of my mentors would sometimes say "those who can't teach"
> Does not always apply but with those guys it usually does.
> Especially with plumbing and electrical there.


I used to work at the South Philly "Dope-O" part time a years back. Some of the stuff my fellow, all so called electricians, employee's told people were crazy.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> then what were you doing at HD?


Don't remember. I'm gonna go with getting tools or material. They still let me buy things there even though I wasn't doing resi.


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

Klein has two new models - one for slotted and one for phillips. Both work great and unlike those split-tip versions, you can apply full torque on these drivers once you release the screws. (Part # 32215 and 32216)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jman814 said:


> Klein has two new models - one for slotted and one for phillips. Both work great and unlike those split-tip versions, you can apply full torque on these drivers once you release the screws. (Part # 32215 and 32216)


 
Except the large holding device at the tip will not fit into many circuit breakers.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

tell him to look at this link

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

then see what he says.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never seen one or heard of one. I thought I knew everthing!:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I've never seen one or heard of one. I thought I knew everthing!:laughing:


 
And that is the difference between you and me, you thought you knew everything, I KNOW THAT I KNOW.................................:blink::no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just had a plumming guy at the Home Depot in Placida Florida acually helped me resolve an issue with my Mother in laws two toilets... I went to Ace fist and they gave me some hints but the guy at HD was able to help me. I was pretty impressed. I was almost about to tell my in law maybe it would be better to get two new toilets. 
I called the branch manager and gave them my praise for the dude.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> He started to talk to me like Harry Home Owner.


I went to HD to check out what they were selling for generators.
The guy was trying to tell he how to size the generator for my load. :laughing:

I let him go through his total spiel and then I told him I was a master electrician and already knew what I needed. I just wanted to see what they stock.

He just walked away when he realized that I didn't buy his BS.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> I went to HD to check out what they were selling for generators.
> The guy was trying to tell he how to size the generator for my load. :laughing:
> 
> I let him go through his total spiel and then I told him I was a master electrician and already knew what I needed. I just wanted to see what they stock.
> ...


A month after the storm and they still don't have much in stock. Maybe one or two but that's it. :blink:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> And that is the difference between you and me, you thought you knew everything, I KNOW THAT I KNOW.................................:blink::no:


 

I was being sarcastic. Sometimes I feel like a damn genius, thats when life throws me a curveball.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

So I ordered the Straight blade holding screw driver from Amazon (Vaco), Doesn’t work the hole in the slide is too large to cause the split shaft to wedge the slot.

Went to 3 supply houses and none of them carry the illusive holding screw driver.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Google blu-tack


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Google blu-tack


Thanks for the link and while that can work so can a roll of 33, I WANT a simple design, holding screw driver


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Huh, every HD here carries a Klein 1/4 screw holding driver. Must not be a popular enough item in VA.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...368152&ei=WauLTpTNE4GEiQSg8p3CDg&ved=0CA0QrhI#

What about this Brian? Seems similar to the description that you gave, as opposed to the bulkier version.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did I mention that HD is the best store ever?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Did I mention that HD is the best store ever?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Once or twice...


----------



## Benny (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00207P4G6
*Klein K36 1/4-Inch Slotted Screw-Holding Screwdriver $8.97*
Just ordered this on Sunday, it showed up today in perfect working order. Best of luck! Ben


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jman814 said:


>


Klein are thieves.

The original Witte.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I had the Greenlee version of the Klein/Witte/whatever holding screwdriver, but it broke the 4th time I used it. Now I usually just use a magnetic tipped phillips, 1/4" or 5/16" driver bit.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Did the spring break? Or did you screw to far down and got the holder stuck? The first time I used it I screwed it all the way down, which was pretty bonehead, and bent the holder a little bit. Still works fine though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, still the best store ever. Nothing has changed.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> ...is the best store ever.





Peter D said:


> Did I mention that HD is the best store ever?





Peter D said:


> Yeah, still the best store ever. Nothing has changed.


This is just me and I could be wrong, BUT I think the Depot is Peter D's favorite store


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i went to lowes today. they had a 2 pole 20A CH CH breaker in the 30A 2pole breaker boxes. last one in stock. home depot would of had 20 of them and single receptacle army covers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I go to home depot , the romex is about 10 bucks less. why not save a few bucks... I was amazed when i was in florida a 250 foot roll of 14 was 44 bucks. Besides in some parts of the country you dont have a supply house on every corner... and it makes it easier to do a one stop shop for certain projects...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I do lots of work in old apt buildings, getting them reading for housing dept/insurance inspections. A lot of it involves lighting some with motion sensors. HD/Lowes are good for that kind of work and we have a bunch, some right next door to each other.


----------

